# Wang Haijun Chen-style in Gfld MA, USA



## wongfeihung (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Master Wang Haijun will hold a seminar on Chen Style Taiji on Tuesday evening, March 23rd from 6:30-8:30pm in Greenfield, Mass, USA. Master Wang is 12th generation lineage holder of Chen Taiji, having apprenticed under Chen Zhenglei. More information about Master Wang can be found here: www.wanghaijun.com

Master Wang will cover exercises to develop fundamental energies like Peng and Lui, as well as some basic reeling silk exercises for martial power.

Cost for the seminar will be $50 at the door. Please pre-register to insure availablitity -- space is limited. School location and pre-registration contact information can be found at: www.jrroy.com

Thank you!
- Travis Roy


----------

